# Jack Daniel’s 22nd Annual World Championship Invitational Barbecue



## nakom (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone going?  Details are below, it is usually a real good time.  I only live 30 minutes or so from here so it is fun for us.

Fuels Smokin’ Competition October 22-23 in Lynchburg
 
[h4]Top teams from around the globe to compete for the industry’s top title[/h4]
*WHAT:* More than 70 championship barbecue teams from across the United States and from around the world will compete for the Grand Champion title at the 22nd Annual Jack Daniel’s World Championship Invitational Barbecue on Friday‚ October 22 and Saturday‚ October 23.

“The Jack‚” considered the most prestigious barbecue competition in the world‚ will bring together the best of the best to compete for the top prize - to be named Jack Daniels’ Grand Champion.  Winners will not only be awarded ultimate bragging rights‚ but awarded with more than $30‚000 in cash and prizes.

*WHEN:* *October 22 - 23‚  2010*
9:00 a.m. - 6:30 p.m.

*WHERE:* Lynchburg (pop. 361)‚  Tenn.
Every drop of the world’s best-selling whiskey is made in Lynchburg‚ ironically a dry county. However‚ for one weekend out of the year the city’s familiar sour mash scent is replaced with the smell of pit smoke‚ as 30‚ 000 visitors unite for the ultimate barbecue competition.

*WHO:* More than seventy U.S. and international championship teams and more than 25‚000 barbecue fans.
Domestic teams who have won a state championship with at least 25 teams or a competition of 50 or more teams earlier in the barbecue season earned a chance to compete in seven categories: Pork Ribs‚  Pork Shoulder/Butts‚  Beef Brisket‚  Chicken‚  Dessert‚  Cook’s Choice and Jack Daniel’s Sauce. The 2009 Jack Daniel’s world grand champion and the current season’s Memphis in May‚  American Royal Open and Houston World’s Championship Bar-B-Que received automatic invitations.

*MEDIA INFO: *Event media credentials are available on-site and by calling Jill Meyer at (615) 780-3397 or Kristin Robinson at (615) 780-3319.  Event releases‚  high-res photos and broadcast quality b-roll from the 2009 championship are now available online at www.jackdanielsbarbecuemedia.com.  Images and b-roll from the 2010 event will be available by Sunday‚  October 24‚  2010.
[h2]Media Contacts:[/h2]
For more information, including contestant contact information,
*Jill Meyer*   (615) 780-3397 .(JavaScript must be enabled to view this email address) //<![CDATA[var l=new Array();var output = '';l[0]='>';l[1]='a';l[2]='/';l[3]='<';l[4]=' 109';l[5]=' 111';l[6]=' 99';l[7]=' 46';l[8]=' 108';l[9]=' 118';l[10]=' 100';l[11]=' 64';l[12]=' 114';l[13]=' 101';l[14]=' 121';l[15]=' 101';l[16]=' 109';l[17]=' 46';l[18]=' 108';l[19]=' 108';l[20]=' 105';l[21]=' 106';l[22]='>';l[23]='\"';l[24]=' 109';l[25]=' 111';l[26]=' 99';l[27]=' 46';l[28]=' 108';l[29]=' 118';l[30]=' 100';l[31]=' 64';l[32]=' 114';l[33]=' 101';l[34]=' 121';l[35]=' 101';l[36]=' 109';l[37]=' 46';l[38]=' 108';l[39]=' 108';l[40]=' 105';l[41]=' 106';l[42]=':';l[43]='o';l[44]='t';l[45]='l';l[46]='i';l[47]='a';l[48]='m';l[49]='\"';l[50]='=';l[51]='f';l[52]='e';l[53]='r';l[54]='h';l[55]='a ';l[56]='<';for (var i = l.length-1; i >= 0; i=i-1){ if (l<i>.substring(0, 1) == ' ') output += "&#"+unescape(l<i>.substring(1))+";"; else output += unescape(l<i>);}document.getElementById('eeEncEmail_oavo8Fe5fG').innerHTML = output;//]]>
*Kristin Robinson*   (615) 780-3319 .(JavaScript must be enabled to view this email address) //<![CDATA[var l=new Array();var output = '';l[0]='>';l[1]='a';l[2]='/';l[3]='<';l[4]=' 109';l[5]=' 111';l[6]=' 99';l[7]=' 46';l[8]=' 108';l[9]=' 118';l[10]=' 100';l[11]=' 64';l[12]=' 110';l[13]=' 111';l[14]=' 115';l[15]=' 110';l[16]=' 105';l[17]=' 98';l[18]=' 111';l[19]=' 114';l[20]=' 46';l[21]=' 110';l[22]=' 105';l[23]=' 116';l[24]=' 115';l[25]=' 105';l[26]=' 114';l[27]=' 107';l[28]='>';l[29]='\"';l[30]=' 109';l[31]=' 111';l[32]=' 99';l[33]=' 46';l[34]=' 108';l[35]=' 118';l[36]=' 100';l[37]=' 64';l[38]=' 110';l[39]=' 111';l[40]=' 115';l[41]=' 110';l[42]=' 105';l[43]=' 98';l[44]=' 111';l[45]=' 114';l[46]=' 46';l[47]=' 110';l[48]=' 105';l[49]=' 116';l[50]=' 115';l[51]=' 105';l[52]=' 114';l[53]=' 107';l[54]=':';l[55]='o';l[56]='t';l[57]='l';l[58]='i';l[59]='a';l[60]='m';l[61]='\"';l[62]='=';l[63]='f';l[64]='e';l[65]='r';l[66]='h';l[67]='a ';l[68]='<';for (var i = l.length-1; i >= 0; i=i-1){ if (l<i>.substring(0, 1) == ' ') output += "&#"+unescape(l<i>.substring(1))+";"; else output += unescape(l<i>);}document.getElementById('eeEncEmail_fJAHjMj7Nr').innerHTML = output;//]]>

*DRINKING RESPONSIBLY EARNS YOU FIRST PRIZE AROUND HERE.*
JACK DANIEL'S and OLD NO. 7 are registered trademarks. [emoji]169[/emoji]2010 Jack Daniel's Tennessee Whiskey - 40% Alcohol by volume [80 proof] - Distilled and Bottled by Jack Daniel Distillery, Lem Motlow, Proprietor, Route 1, Lynchburg [Pop.361], Tennessee 37352.


----------



## alx (Oct 15, 2010)

I will be competing with sister and brother in Law.....

We are Black Cat BBQ....Stop in and say howdy....Preferably after 1:30 pm saturday....That is last turn in and to busy to talk before that....


----------



## bill in mn (Oct 15, 2010)

Congrats on the invite there .this is the who's who of the BBQ world and the best of the best. I'll keep an eye out for your team ,again nice job.Bill


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 15, 2010)

Shucks and darn it. That sounds like fun to see one big ole bbq smoke off. Now I would also like to see and meet Alex too. We have talked alot in here and it's always nice to meet some fellow SMFers too.


----------



## nakom (Oct 15, 2010)

We will be there for sure and we will definately look you up!  Black Cat BBQ   sounds familiar have I seen you there before?  It is a great time we love going there.

Good luck and see you there!

Nick


----------



## deannc (Oct 15, 2010)

I'd love to make it but the wife just rolled her eyes at me when I said it was only a 9 hour drive.  lol  Tried convincing her going over the mountains this time of year would be pretty etc...I'll have to keep working on her. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If I could get a #7 barrel while I was there I'd make the trip solo!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 15, 2010)

ALX thats awesome. Congrats to your sister and you. Goodluck also


----------



## raptor700 (Oct 17, 2010)

Good Luck ALX, Can't wait too hear or see (Q-veiw) of how you do!


----------

